# Climax Zip Line



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it still available? Anybody have a link or two?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Baldwin Bait and Tackle is were I get mine usually.


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

Second that. Call BBT. That's where I got mine a while back.


----------

